# Bell and Howell Speaker Cab Grab 'n' Go Amp



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

We're all familiar with the b and h filmosound amps but I hadn't seen much info about their speakers and cabinets. I happened upon a b and h speaker cabinet and the speaker was in good shape so i decided to pick it up and see if anything interesting could be done with it. 

The body is fibreglass I believe and quite light but it has a neat sorta look to it. Fortunately the seller included the original speaker cable as the speaker instead of having the typical solder/space connectors it had two jacks that are slightly smaller than your typical 1/4 inch jack. One jack is in one jack is out I believe but haven't had a chance to check. I grafted the plug from the old cable and grafted it onto a new cable and i was off to the races. 

The speaker is a jensen p12p alnico speaker and surprisingly sounds quite good driven by my 5 watt champ style build. the speaker is rated for 25 watts but given its age I don't plan on plugging in anything more than 5-6 watts for fear of blowing it up. I had to take the bell cover to make clearance for the amp if anyones wondering where it went.

Since it sounded pretty good I figured it would make a good home for my 5 watter that needed a head or combo cabinet. The back of the cabinet had two clips mounted in the back im not sure for what purpose originally but they work pretty perfectly as a way to mount the amp chassis into the back panel with just enough room to spare to close the cabinet. I'm going to have to come up with a more durable mounting solution but for the time being I'm pretty pleased with the score. 

I figure there are probably a lot of these speaker cabinets at junk shops or in attics/estate sales so I figured id share my insight in case anyone was curious about them. I think they make a great little speaker cab for a 1/2 to 5 watt amp if you can find one with a good condition speaker.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The clips are either for attaching the speakers to the projector when transporting, or some speakers seemed to have a storage compartment in the back with a place to hang a film reel.

The cabinet I have appears to be made of plywood, the corners look like they are kerf bent, a rounded piece of wood is used to reinforce the corners.

The older ones look like they are steam bent laminaed wood, like some mid-century chairs were made.

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/film-o-sound-cabinets-construction.207465/


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sammyr said:


> it had two jacks that are slightly smaller than your typical 1/4 inch jack.


TT Bantam type plugs maybe?


----------

